# REC--Chocolate Toffee Bites (TNT)



## PA Baker (Mar 3, 2005)

These are SO good!

*Chocolate Toffee Bites*

2 c sugar
½ c butter
2 oz bittersweet chocolate, chopped

Place the sugar in a heavy-bottomed saucepan and caramelize on high heat, stirring constantly.  It will turn amber brown in about 5 minutes.  When it is a uniform caramel color, add the butter, and stir it in.  Once mostly combined, add the chocolate, and stir to blend.  Pour it out onto a silpat or parchment-lined sheet pan, and spread it with an offset spatula to 1/8” thick.  Let cool and break into small pieces.  Store in an airtight container.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow - candy that even I could make.  Looks deelish, PA.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks PA! I was looking for a special treat to have while TC is out of school Friday & Moday & this is perfect!


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks, PA!!  I will have to copy and paste this recipe to use for my Christmas goodies.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 4, 2005)

Hope you gals enjoy it!  It's really easy to make and is addictive!  Last time I made a batch I then used some in cookies (basic chocolate chip recipe) and also crushed some and mixed it up in vanilla ice cream.


----------

